# high temp furnace (1500)



## cad (Jun 13, 2011)

I need a high temp furnace to remove chlorine from platinum pricip. does anybody have a solution or the best type to use to make this work? economy is the key!!


Carl


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 14, 2011)

The cheapest way,would be a roofing torch http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html and some firebricks from cemex.Put the material in a high temp crucible and built a makeshift furnace.Make sure you DO NOt run the torch full open,if you do you will destroy the crucible,unless you are using silicon carbide.Also make sure you use a tall enough crucible that the precipitant doesn't "blow away" with the turbulance.
Here's the nearest cemex to you
11638 Old River Rd
Bakersfield, CA 93311 
Phone: 661-391-1739
Fax: 661-393-7046
Sales: 661-391-1717
And here's a list of very inexpensive graphite crucibles that are 6 hours away,so the shipping should be very reasonable.
http://www.lmine.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=LMS&Category_Code=budget_graphite


----------



## cad (Jun 14, 2011)

That was a great idea. I have a roofing torch. And you even gave some addresses close by. Thanks for your time!! I have a lazer temp guage but it only goes up to 700 is there one that goes over 1500?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 14, 2011)

Unfortunately,that is where the money will be a factor.I could not find any inexpensive high temp laser thermometers.Personally,I would get some brazing glasses http://cgi.ebay.com/Titan-Brazing-Goggles-41235-/150485420853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2309a14b35 and just keep a close eye on it,until you can afford to buy a kiln/furnace with a thermocouple.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 3, 2011)

A pottery supply place in your area can sell you a low cost pyrometer with meter and probe that will work at this temp. They have firebrick and if you find a potter with what is called a RAKU kiln, they might fire it off for you for the price of the fuel and a six pack. They can show you how to build a fast fire kiln using the roofers torch as well.
Good luck Wyndham


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 7, 2011)

On economy grounds, removing chlorine
can be done better. What is the objective?


----------

